
Ask HN: Have you ever done a remote hackathon? - urlwolf
Or coded together with friends for fun over video chat? I wonder how well this works for learning new tech stacks. Get people who want to learn say react &#x27;in a room&#x27;, give them a well-defined task (eg a clone of instagram) and let them go at it.
======
ubersec
its a blast, Sans offers ctf (capture the flag) they provide the snapshot of
kali and you compete to gain control of virtual territory. i highly recommend
it, even if it is remote its still quite fun.

